# Whats the cheapest and esiest way to build a tegu enclosure?



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive never built an enclosure before but i want to because its much cheaper than buying one. but since ive never done it befor i would want to build a relatively easy and cheap kind, so how would i do that and what materials would i use??


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

Use 2x4 and plywood. Make a box, leave an opening for the door, get some track and glass for the doors.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 12, 2013)

my bad i forgot to add, an adult tegu enclosure


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

Here you go - http://redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html

Use glass for the doors instead of the mesh though.


----------



## frost (Feb 12, 2013)

hey james, if you are a member of that forum can you tell me how i can contact someone to get my password? i have an account on there but i cant remember my password and i cant get them to email it to me.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

wow thats perfect, thank u!, but if the cage i build is three feet tall is it dangerous for the tegu or savannah monitor to have the lights on the inside incase they grab onto it or somtin?


----------



## james.w (Feb 13, 2013)

How would they grab onto a round light bulb?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I had been wondering that too...but after consideration I figured that caging the bulbs would make even less sense because they could get their claws hooked in the caging. I think as long as the bulbs are high enough the animals should be fine, right? My enclosure has a uvb across the back and my plan was to mount basking near that on ceiling with flood sockets. Then maybe on cool side sockets for heat emitters because my house gets chilly in winter. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> wow thats perfect, thank u!, but if the cage i build is three feet tall is it dangerous for the tegu or savannah monitor to have the lights on the inside incase they grab onto it or somtin?



No, dont worry about it, your fine.


----------

